# automake problem



## ccc (Sep 25, 2010)

hi

I have on my freeBSD 7.3 Release (Upgrade from 7.0) the following problem:
	
	



```
# pkg_version -IvL '='
automake-1.5_6,1                    !   Comparison failed
automake-1.6.3_2                    !   Comparison failed
automake-1.7.9_3                    !   Comparison failed
automake-1.8.5_4                    !   Comparison failed
```
Howto solve it?


----------



## ccc (Sep 26, 2010)

```
# pkgdb -F
```
 solved this problem.


----------



## wblock@ (Sep 26, 2010)

What the "comparison failed" means is that there is no port to compare to the installed version.  In other words, they're obsolete and can be pkg_deleted.


----------



## ccc (Sep 26, 2010)

Thx, using `pkgdb -F` I was asking, if I should delete and I've deleted.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Sep 26, 2010)

Next time, also read /usr/ports/UPDATING, please.


----------



## fronclynne (Sep 26, 2010)

The most economical method of dealing with the automake/autoconf stuff is to pkg_delete(1) it.  If some other package/port needs it, it will suck in the version and such that it needs.  That is unless you actually develop with autoconf/automake, in which case I am so very sorry.


----------



## ccc (Sep 26, 2010)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> Next time, also read /usr/ports/UPDATING, please.



I've done now what you suggested according to::
	
	



```
20070727:
  AFFECTS: autotools
  AUTHOR: ade@FreeBSD.org

  Extensive reworking of the autotools ports has occurred, putting them in
  the canonical locations, along with a suitable wrapper port to make
  developing autotools-using code (as opposed to just building ports)
  considerably easier.

  Upgrade path is as follows for portupgrade:

    1. portupgrade -f 'autoconf*' 'automake*'
    2. cd /usr/ports/devel/autotools; make install
    3. portupgrade -a
```

but now I'm getting this:
	
	



```
# pkg_info | grep automake
automake-1.10.3     GNU Standards-compliant Makefile generator (1.10)
automake-1.11.1     GNU Standards-compliant Makefile generator (1.11)
automake-1.4.6_6    GNU Standards-compliant Makefile generator (1.4)
automake-1.9.6_4    GNU Standards-compliant Makefile generator (1.9)
automake-wrapper-20071109 Wrapper script for GNU automake
```


----------



## wblock@ (Sep 26, 2010)

ccc said:
			
		

> I've done now what you suggested according to::
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's from 2007!  You only need to go back in UPDATING to the last time you updated ports.  The 20100915 entry is probably what was being suggested.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Sep 26, 2010)

I should think so ..


----------

